# Echo CS-450 or Husqvarna 445??? Same price!



## Garman (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello All! First post here so go easy on me! Anyway I have been using a Craftsman 36 cc saw for the last year or two and it is time to move on. My budget is $300 and I have been looking at these 2 saws. The Echo CS-450 and the Husqvarna 445. I can get either one for $299 right now. I have about 3 acres to take care of and it is mostly wooded. The tree mix is mostly oak, walnut and pine trees. I am going to start clearing out the dead stuff and cutting it into fireplace size wood. 

Which saw would you guys get for that price? I was set on the Husqvarna, but noticed the Home Depot dropped the price on the CS-450 to match the 445. Any opinions or thoughts would be appreciated. You can suggest other saws as well as long as they are around the $300 mark.

Thanks guys!
Gary


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jul 31, 2010)

Are you sure it's $299 for the CS-450 (that's the regular price for a CS400) If so, that's a great deal.


----------



## Garman (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep, $299! Says it is a "New, Lower Price" I am not sure if I can post the link or not. I don't want to start off breaking the rules on here! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Edge & Engine (Jul 31, 2010)

I see it, don't know if it's a promo or if the price is actually staying at $299. That's below the standard cost for an Echo dealer.


----------



## Garman (Jul 31, 2010)

So at this price would you go with the CS-450 over the 445?


----------



## Kwdog75 (Jul 31, 2010)

CS-450 for sure at that price!


----------



## REJ2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Website says $379.99 for Milford, KS area code. So $299 is great.
REJ2


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kwdog75 said:


> CS-450 for sure at that price!



:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## K.C. (Jul 31, 2010)

Just checked their site and it shows $299 for the CS-450 w/18" bar plus free shipping out here in N. Calif. "New Low Price".


----------



## Garman (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow Stephen, that Redmax is a good looking saw too at a good price!! Decisions decisions!!


----------



## pops21 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey garman what part of NC ya from?


----------



## Garman (Jul 31, 2010)

pops21 said:


> Hey garman what part of NC ya from?



Howdy Neighbor!! LOL I am in Fairview, right around the corner from Asheville!


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sir, I recently purchase the 445 from my local dealer. It is one cutting fool. It uses the x-torque engine that is very gas stingy, it has no catalytic muffler,starts 1-2 pulls cold.The only downside is the excessive use of plastic.Fantastic saw for the money, Ken


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 31, 2010)

Of your two choices, I'd pick



A used 350.


----------



## REJ2 (Jul 31, 2010)

That deal must not be available in my area, just checked website again, $379.99. REJ2


----------



## Garman (Jul 31, 2010)

The only thing I wonder about in regards to the Redmax is the 20" bar that it comes with. It seems kind of long for only a 49cc saw. I would rather have the 18" bar instead.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 31, 2010)

Garman said:


> The only thing I wonder about in regards to the Redmax is the 20" bar that it comes with. It seems kind of long for only a 49cc saw. I would rather have the 18" bar instead.



My Cs510 and CS520 Echo pull a 20" bar with no trouble tuned right with a muff modd. I don't know how stong a Redmax is but my Shindaiwa 488 is no where near as strong in the stock form, maybe a muff mod will help a lot. Steve


----------



## Garman (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Steve, I am leaning towards the Echo CS-450. If you were me, would you do the muffler mod and the carb adjustment right off the bat or wait till it was out of warranty? Also, I have a bottle of Amsoil Saber oil. Would it be OK to use that at 50:1 or would you stick with the Echo oil?

I saw the post above suggesting the used Husky 350 but buying used on ebay seems kind of scary. No way to tell if it was taken care of properly.


----------



## Garman (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for pointing out the hp difference Stephen. I can definitely see where that would make a difference. I am just not that familiar with RedMax. I mean I have heard of them and have looked at their trimmers. I want to make sure I buy a saw that will last me a good while and will be ready for use when I need it. I believe that RedMax also makes Ryobi's chainsaws. I am not sure if that helps them or hurts them.


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 1, 2010)

Garman said:


> Hey Steve, I am leaning towards the Echo CS-450. If you were me, would you do the muffler mod and the carb adjustment right off the bat or wait till it was out of warranty? Also, I have a bottle of Amsoil Saber oil. Would it be OK to use that at 50:1 or would you stick with the Echo oil?
> 
> I saw the post above suggesting the used Husky 350 but buying used on ebay seems kind of scary. No way to tell if it was taken care of properly.



I'd wait on the mod till warrenty was done. The best mod you could do is lose the safety chain and get a couple of loops of good full chisel and keep it sharp.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 1, 2010)

Garman said:


> Hey Steve, I am leaning towards the Echo CS-450. If you were me, would you do the muffler mod and the carb adjustment right off the bat or wait till it was out of warranty? Also, I have a bottle of Amsoil Saber oil. Would it be OK to use that at 50:1 or would you stick with the Echo oil?
> 
> I saw the post above suggesting the used Husky 350 but buying used on ebay seems kind of scary. No way to tell if it was taken care of properly.



You'll need to adjust the carb richer right away, way more power and no chance of burning up. Muffler mod can wait, see how you like it stock, then mod if you want more power. Steve


----------



## miking (Aug 1, 2010)

I totally agree that the mods can wait, but take Steve's advice and richen them up considerably for sure. Chances are good that if you get this saw at an Echo dealer, he would have done it for you anyway. All of my Echos run great stock, especially once broken in.


----------



## morgaj1 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you go to Echo's worldwide site, they post output #'s in kw, which can be converted to hp. Here is a link to the CS450:

http://www.echo-worldwide.com/products/details.html?cate=cate.chainsaws&cate2=cate.chainsaws.rearhandlesaw&gid=CS-450

Echo CS450 - 11lb, 2.5hp
Husqvarna 445 - 10.8lb, 2.8hp
Redmax G5000 - 11.2lb, 3.6hp

I am assuming that the Echo has the aluminum crankcase and that the Husqvarna has the plastic crankcase. The Redmax has a magnesium crankcase. I just bought a Redmax G5000 from Amick's a few months ago to replace a Husqvarna 353 that died. All I can say is wow. The Redmax is a beast and is very well made. It cranks easily and has great power. For $299 for a professional grade saw, you can't go wrong. Redmax is a great commercial brand. If you have any doubts, do a search over at www.************. Redmax has a large following with the lawn care companies. The G5000 is one of Redmax's designs, not Husqvarna's. You will notice that this saw has been replaced by the G5300, which is a rebadged Husqvarna 353. 

As for the 20" bar, it will pull it. I replaced mine with a 16" bar for faster cutting.

So, for $299, it is no contest. The Redmax wins every time.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 1, 2010)

That is a good price on the Redmax G5000 for a well built saw, the only thing I'd worry about is parts in the future with Husky taking over Redmax. Published HP numbers mean nothing, I've run too many saws with lower HP numbers that outcut saws with higher numbers. Example the 3.2hp MS260 and 3.8hp HP cut real close to each other. My Shindaiwa 488 is rated at 3.5hp and runs good yet my CS510 and CS520 Echo's rated at 3.5hp outcut it by a lot . Hp number are just selling point, sure works for the over rated MS290. Steve


----------



## Garman (Aug 1, 2010)

So if I pick up the CS-450, do you know if I should get a new chain? Is the chain that it comes with any good? Also, what about the Amsoil Saber oil. If I use it, will I void the warranty? Does anyone else here use the Amsoil. I have a Stihl FS110 trimmer and Stihl BG85 blower and that is what I have been using in them at 50:1.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 1, 2010)

The stock safety chain will work ok if you file the rakers a little and those bumper links a lot(I use a bench grinder for those) but a good chiesel chain will cut faster. Steve


----------



## pops21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey I just sent the OP (garmen) a PM. There is a makita (dolmar) 6401 here in asheville that is used. The guy told me he would take $325. There is also a GOOD dolmar dealer here in asheville too. The saw is in pretty good shape body wise. I'm gonna go get a closer look at it tommarow. Maybe pull the muff if the owner will let me. Everyone knows the rave reviews the 6401 gets on arborist site.


----------



## pops21 (Aug 1, 2010)

If I had some amsoil saber I would run it at 50:1. I think it ranks up there with stihl ultra oil and husqvarna full synthetic oil. After I used it all up I would probably go pick up some stihl ultra. Just because its sold by stihl for chainsaws. I guess its a peace of mind kinda thing.


----------



## Garman (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help Pops! This is an awesome site! Lots of good advice and making friends already! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Garman (Aug 1, 2010)

Just found a Makita DCS51018 on ebay with full factory warranty for $338 shipped. That seems like a good deal!!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 1, 2010)

pops21 said:


> Hey I just sent the OP (garmen) a PM. There is a makita (dolmar) 6401 here in asheville that is used. The guy told me he would take $325. There is also a GOOD dolmar dealer here in asheville too. The saw is in pretty good shape body wise. I'm gonna go get a closer look at it tommarow. Maybe pull the muff if the owner will let me. Everyone knows the rave reviews the 6401 gets on arborist site.



The going rate for used Home Depot 6401s is 200ish. I wish I could still get a new one on eBay for $300-350.


----------



## pops21 (Aug 1, 2010)

taxmantoo said:


> The going rate for used Home Depot 6401s is 200ish. I wish I could still get a new one on eBay for $300-350.



I sure those H depot saws are beat to death too. I know baileys sells the 6401 for $499 shipped. Orders over $200 gets free shipping.


----------



## pops21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh yeah I about forgot. There is also a stihl 034 super in asheville for $325 too. So you have LOTS of saws to choose from Gary.


----------



## Garman (Aug 1, 2010)

Dang Pops!!:jawdrop: I just saw that you have 18 chainsaws!!:jawdrop: That is awesome!!


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Almost a great idea, but there is only THREE other wheels on most vehicles. But you could limp somewhere with three lugnuts for sure. REJ2


----------



## pops21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Alot of the saws my dad has bought at yard sales over the years. What really started this whole chainsaw addiction was finding a husky 55, stihl 025, dolmar 5100 and a mac3516 (I think) for $100. The dolmar was straight gassed. Cleaned the cylinder up with muratic acid and a new piston. The husky 55 needed a carb kit. The 025 lost its bar oil galey plug and the mac ran. I gave the mac away to a guy that was dirt poor so he could cut fire wood. A guy I work with gave me a homelite xl super, two homelite xl-12's and a homelite super 2 just last week. To bump me up to 18. Well 19 if you count the echo 302s I'm working on for a buddy at work. Come fall I'll be looking at selling some. If done right collecting and working on chainsaws pay for themself. You just gotta ask ask ask. Where ever I go I'm asking people if they have chainsaws that don't run or want rid of. Its AMAZING how many will just give them away. Its ok more $$ for me after I sell them. Gary there are tons of people who do the same thing as me on AS. My collection is actually tiny compaired to some.  Especially when they start saying 3 of these 2 of those and they have over 100 saws total.


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Stephen C., I had a 1977 Ford Ranger PU once. Back then they were fullsize pickups. Couldnt keep lugnuts on the front. It was a four wheel drive and I was a 19 year old kid then in 1977. Bought it new and had to have the white spoke wheels and big tires, probably had something to do with them always loosening up. In 1981 while on my first date with my wife now of 28 years the front wheel fell off. Talk about first impressions! REJ2


----------



## pops21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you mean Stephen. I guess your having a lug nut moment.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 1, 2010)

pops21 said:


> Do you mean Stephen. I guess your having a lug nut moment.:greenchainsaw:



A lug nut moment indeed. REJ2


----------



## Garman (Aug 1, 2010)

Stephen I see you have quite the collection too!! 

While I was out and about today, I went into Home Depot just to see if they had an Echo CS-450 there for me to look at. The largest saw they had was the CS-400. Anyway, I am going to call a couple of Dolmar dealers to see what they have. I may wait a week or two before picking one just so I can do as much research as possible. Unless ofcourse a fantastic deal comes up and I can't wait!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Garman (Aug 1, 2010)

I do like the looks and the price on the RedMax, but I have read that the parts are harder to get and are more expensive. Do you know if there is truth to that?

I haven't check locally yet to see if there are any dealers around here for warranty work if I needed it, but I will shortly. 

My Crapsman did do OK, but I did not tackle any of the bigger trees that need to come down. Plus I only used it when I needed to....like when a tree fell across my driveway. With the new saw I want to cut up some firewood and take down some bigger trees around our property. 

The RedMax G5000 and the Makita DCS51018 are very close in CC's and price. (I would have to pay tax on the RedMax where I wouldn't on the Makita) The Makita is made by Dolmar and there are 2 dealers very close to me that I could take the saw too for any warranty work. Also, the Makita comes with the 18" bar which I think would be better suited to a saw with under 50 cc's.

Who knows, my next saw may end up being red!


----------



## pops21 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey gary I saw the owner of that 6401 at the local redbox earlier. He said he still has it. Not sure how interested you are. I can stop by and pull a compression test tommarow and let you know. Also gonna take the flash light and peak into the cylinder. Heck I can even shoot a few pics and send them to you.


----------



## Garman (Aug 2, 2010)

Saw a Husky 350-18 in a pawn shop today. Looked like it was in pretty good shape. They were asking $220. Any thoughts? I couldn't find out much about it on the web. Seems like it may be an older model?


----------



## pops21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Garman I stoped by and looked at the 6401. It pulled 165-170lbs of compression. I looked down the spark plug hole and the cylinder looked clean on the exhaust side. There was some fine saw dust below the air filter in the carb elbow. Also either the idle is a little high or the spring on the clutch is broke. The chain was spinning while the saw was idling. It had what looked like serial numbers scribed into the plastic. So I'm thinking this saw might have been a home depot rental at one point in time. It also has a safty chain on it too. No big deal though. It needs cleaning under the sproket cover. But other then that its a pretty decent saw. Just a little tlc and it would be a good runner. He said once again that he would take $325. You could offer $300. But I'm not sure he will take it. The saw has $375 on the tag.


----------



## Garman (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for doing that Pops!! I ran to Denny's after work to check it out. It does look like it is in decent shape! But I am thinking it is too much saw for what I need...I know, I know...you can never have too much saw!
Anyway I definitely noticed the weight of the thing! I didn't talk numbers or anything with them. I am going to call Mountain Variety tomorrow to see what they have in stock on the Dolmars. Thanks again Pops...I am going to Rep you...if I can figure you out how to do it!


----------



## pops21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Look to the left of my post. Right below my location and join date you will see a silver looking tree thing. Click that and it will say positive rep or negative rep. Click which one applys and just type something in.  Thanks


----------



## pops21 (Aug 2, 2010)

One thing you gotta think is if you start burning wood for heat, a small saw will take longer to get the job done. A 60 to 70cc saw is a do it all saw. It can tackle the bigger stuff while zipping threw the smaller stuff. If you do decide to get a smaller saw you could alwayse give me a hollar for the bigger trees.


----------



## rburg (Aug 2, 2010)

The 350 was discontinued about 08. New they sold for about 340. They are a good saw for 14-16" wood. You could probably find one nib on ebay for about 250.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 2, 2010)

If you could come up with a little over $400 a CS600 off Ebay is one of the best buys out there. Also a CS400 $200 off Ebay will cut just as fast as a 50cc homeowner saw, my CS 400 saws are almost turning into my favorites, for sure in the smaller wood. Steve


----------



## Garman (Aug 2, 2010)

They sell the new Echos for around $200 on ebay! Is that suspicious or anything? I mean do you think they are real? If it is genuine, how can they sell them so cheap? What about the warranty. It probably does not have one if it is bought on ebay right? Still with the money you can save it seems like it would be worth it!


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 2, 2010)

Garman said:


> They sell the new Echos for around $200 on ebay! Is that suspicious or anything? I mean do you think they are real? If it is genuine, how can they sell them so cheap? What about the warranty. It probably does not have one if it is bought on ebay right? Still with the money you can save it seems like it would be worth it!



I've bought a couple of new on with no troubles beside tuning them. Some claim you get a warrenty but I'd think not. If tuned right they're gonna last a good long time, if they blow up on the first day get your money back from Paypal. The first 2 I got were CS510 saws for $200 each about 9 years ago when I thought Stihl was the king, they changed my mind fast with 0 repairs besides tuning them. Steve


----------



## Garman (Aug 2, 2010)

Steve is there enough difference between the CS-400 vs the CS-450 to make the CS-450 worth around $100 more? I mean we are talking 40.2 cc vs 45 cc. Is that enough difference to even notice? Seems like it would, but my Crapsman that I am replacing is only 36cc's so I am sure I am going to notice a difference with whatever saw I choose.opcorn:


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 2, 2010)

Garman said:


> Steve is there enough difference between the CS-400 vs the CS-450 to make the CS-450 worth around $100 more? I mean we are talking 40.2 cc vs 45 cc. Is that enough difference to even notice? Seems like it would, but my Crapsman that I am replacing is only 36cc's so I am sure I am going to notice a difference with whatever saw I choose.opcorn:



I've never run a CS450 but I think it's the same design as the 510,520 and 530 saws which are little hot rods when tuned right with a muff modd. My CS 400 cuts faster than my CS440 (45cc) not Echo's best saw for power per cc, but has the thinner kerf pico chain on it that helps. You woundn't be dissapointed with a CS400 thats tuned right with a muff modd. Steve


----------



## Garman (Aug 2, 2010)

Now I put the pressure on myself!! I just sold my little Craftsman saw on Craigslist!! On the good side...more $$ for my new saw!!:yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## MN Ripper (Aug 2, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> I've never run a CS450 but I think it's the same design as the 510,520 and 530 saws which are little hot rods when tuned right with a muff modd. My CS 400 cuts faster than my CS440 (45cc) not Echo's best saw for power per cc, but has the thinner kerf pico chain on it that helps. You woundn't be dissapointed with a CS400 thats tuned right with a muff modd. Steve




I'm surprised you didn't like the 440? I picked up a project CS4400 this winter and had to put a new piston kit in it and have been impressed with its low weight & powerband. It nips at the heals of my friends CS-520 when we've cut together. Both of us run the same gutted mufflers, limitless carb screws & B/C's. Its been a great saw to add the collection. I wasn't expecting much but was greatly surprised during the break in. Excellent limbing/small timber saw for a small $$ investment.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 3, 2010)

MN Ripper said:


> I'm surprised you didn't like the 440? I picked up a project CS4400 this winter and had to put a new piston kit in it and have been impressed with its low weight & powerband. It nips at the heals of my friends CS-520 when we've cut together. Both of us run the same gutted mufflers, limitless carb screws & B/C's. Its been a great saw to add the collection. I wasn't expecting much but was greatly surprised during the break in. Excellent limbing/small timber saw for a small $$ investment.



I have a CS4400 also which has the same engine design as the CS510 - 520 saws and it pulls better than my CS440 which is totally different design. I do like the CS440 but it's a little down on power compared to other models. Steve


----------



## LawnMoore (Aug 3, 2010)

*Good luck finding your new saw.*



Garman said:


> Now I put the pressure on myself!! I just sold my little Craftsman saw on Craigslist!! On the good side...more $$ for my new saw!!:yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:



I noticed no one said anything about a MS 260 Pro, i picked up a used one for 200 from my local dealer, at about 50cc and 10ish lbs, i just dont see why it wasn't even hinted upon.. Great little powerhouses!


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 3, 2010)

LawnMoore said:


> I noticed no one said anything about a MS 260 Pro, i picked up a used one for 200 from my local dealer, at about 50cc and 10ish lbs, i just dont see why it wasn't even hinted upon.. Great little powerhouses!



Nothing wrong with a 260 pro if you get one at a decent price, WAY too much new. Steve


----------



## Garman (Aug 3, 2010)

What do you guys think of this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/Excellent-Stihl...=ViewItem&pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item2a0911fd29

Seems like a pretty good deal....Any thoughts?


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 3, 2010)

Garman said:


> What do you guys think of this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/Excellent-Stihl...=ViewItem&pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item2a0911fd29
> 
> Seems like a pretty good deal....Any thoughts?



It's heavy, underpowered and built cheap. Don't believe that 3.8 hp my CS510 and 520 saws will outcut them. If you want to spend $355, spend a little more and get a Echo CS600p, just over $400 on Ebay, or a new 346xp Husky under $500, or a Dolmar 5105 a little over $400 , or that Redmax 5000 $300 plus shipping, all are built better than a MS290, are lighter and have more power. Efco also makes a nice saw. Steve


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Efco also makes a nice saw. Steve[/QUOTE]

+156 or even 165, both are in your neighborhood as far as price, check for dealers, should be one close by.


----------



## Garman (Aug 3, 2010)

That RedMax is making it's way to the top of my list! A lot of saw for the price!!


----------



## morgaj1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Garman said:


> That RedMax is making it's way to the top of my list! A lot of saw for the price!!



I really like mine. Do a search for Redmax here and you will see some impressive videos of the Redmax in action.


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 3, 2010)

http://store.chainsawr.com/blogs/news/1639152-why-we-love-the-efco-165-and-156


----------



## Garman (Aug 3, 2010)

The Efco's look good, but gosh they are up there in price. I need to stay around $300 with the max at $350 with shipping. I was eyeing the 152-18, but that is $389, even on ebay. Very good looking saw though.

What would you guys get out of this list:

1. Echo CS-450 $325 total - Home Depot or maybe cheaper on ebay
2. Makita DCS51018 $338.25 total - Ebay
3. Husqvarna 450 around $335 total from -Sears
4. RedMax G5000 Chainsaw 20" around $335 total - Amicks (seriously worried about the availability of parts for this saw in the future and they are more expensive to repair according to some reviews I read)

My goal is to get a good, reliable saw. One that I can count on when I need it. I am not going to try to break any speed records or anything and I am not going to become a full time lumberjack. I plan on cutting up some trees for fire wood etc. and to cut any trees up that may fall on my driveway out here in the boonies. I am after the best saw I can get for under $350.

Thanks!!


----------



## pops21 (Aug 3, 2010)

Out of what you listed I would get the dolmar 510. You can get the parts here in asheville from the dealership.


----------



## Garman (Aug 4, 2010)

I stopped at Mountain Variety today. He had a Dolmar PS 460 in stock. I checked it out and it seems like a good unit. He was asking $329 for it. He then said he could get the PS 510 for $359 plus tax. Said he was going to order a couple of the 510's and get them in a few days. I am going to stop back by there to see them when they come in. Looks like a solid saw that will fit my bill perfect. I may just order it thru him instead of ordering the Makita from online. He said he will only work on the Dolmar's that were bought from him! Business must good to be able to pass on warranty work!


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 6, 2010)

I think Dolmar dealers have to work on any Dolmar under warrenty that comes in, that doesn't mean they have to work on it good or in a timely manner. Steve


----------



## Starks (Aug 13, 2010)

Just FWIW, Home Depot on Fairview Rd. has a CS-450 on the shelf for $299.....they had two but I left with one. Where is Mountain Variety located?


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 13, 2010)

Garman said:


> Howdy Neighbor!! LOL I am in Fairview, right around the corner from Asheville!



Howdy, this ol hillbilly in lester


----------



## pops21 (Aug 13, 2010)

Starks said:


> Just FWIW, Home Depot on Fairview Rd. has a CS-450 on the shelf for $299.....they had two but I left with one. Where is Mountain Variety located?




Its on 74 out in fairview where cane creek rd meets 74. I think.


----------

